# Is this at all practical? Anyone use it? Sitting shotgun?



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a VW Jetta car. While I find it roomy for a car (lots of trunk space!) it is still a car. There really isn't space for a full sized crate. I'd love to get a SUV one day, but that isn't financially in the cards for awhile.

I thought about trying to wedge in a crate, but I think it might rip the seats and I worry it would difficult to get in and out and be unstably balanced.

I am thinking about getting one of these tube crates (below). It seems like it keeps the dog confined more that just a seat liner. Obviously not ideal and not as safe/secure as a crate, but is it a better alternative to a seat liner once the pup outgrows a crate that can fit in the back seat (once trained not to try to chew their way out of it lol), or would I be better off teaching them just to lay down quietly in the back seat on a liner?

Or, is there actually space for a GSD sized crate? Anyone else with a Jetta try it?

I was planning on training the pup to lay quietly in his crate in the back seat (with the crate seatbelt buckled in place for stability) until he outgrows a crate that fits, then transition into either this tube thing or laying down in the back seat on a car liner.

I'm not a fan of dog seat belts, but has anyone had good experiences (with crash test rated ones)? If you use this, can the dog sit in the passenger front seat or is that not safe due to the airbag?

Does anyone here let their dog sit shotgun regardless of seat belting or not (again airbag issue?)

I pulled some pictures off the internet to illustrate the tube crate and the size of my car/back seat.


----------



## Jmfhella (Jun 20, 2004)

I used a hammock similar to the second to last picture in my cherokee with Gemma, that worked out pretty well. Used one in a 325i BMW before too with Baxter (90 + lb) and it worked.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

i use the seat belt with an apron. the seat belt only keeps him in the back and the apron barely helps keep the fur off the upholstery. someone should design a pliable crate.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

They do have pliable crates - soft sided crates. They won't do anything in a crash - an airline crate will do more but still not real good.

Yes I use seat belts but here's a big shouted NO! to the dog riding in front (airbag would kill your dog). Rough Rider Roadie is the seat belt harness I use. I've used the rough rider for years.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

The tube crate fabric looks like it would capture a lot of dog hair. Is air flow important where you live? As I live in a sub tropical climate, I have Nitro seat belted in the back so he gets optimum air flow from the air conditioning 9 months of the year, or the breeze through the open windows in winter.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

I know none of the options above would do anything in a crash, just the unfortunate reality on crate space.

I do want to protect the cat interior from dirt and hair. I own my car outright and it has been my faithful companion for years, I want to keep it as nice as possible, so even if I did a seatbelt type thing, I'd need the liner.

Thanks for the input about riding shotgun!

Airflow isn't an issue because, where I live, I could never leave him in the car. It just gets too hot in the summers. He's either be directly int he air-conditioning, or not in the car (unless it's winter, then it's a bit cooler).

I liked the tube too because it looks like it can fit a large breed dog and only take up half the back instead of the whole back if I need to give a ride to friends. Put a blanket under it to add some seat protection?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We have drive Prius and have Hammocks in the back seat. We also us the harness / seat belt tether. We also have screens made to fit the back windows so that we can roll the windows down and still keep our dog contained. 

None of this is crash tested. Good solid crates would work best for crash protection. Mostly we want him comfortable in the back seat and the seat itself somewhat protected. Also we hope that if there is a crash, our dog won't easily run from the car and get lost.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

If you must use your front seat try contacting the dealer. Front passenger Airbags can be turned off in both my vehicles, Toyota Tacoma and Chevy pu. Your Volkswagon dealer may be able provide you with a safe manner in which to do this.


----------

